

So much sea ice in Antarctica that a research vessel gets stuck, in summer - adventured
http://wattsupwiththat.com/2013/12/26/so-much-ice-in-antarctica-that-a-research-vessel-gets-stuck-in-summer/

======
dubfan
Gotta love climate change deniers. "How can global warming be happening? It's
cold somewhere right now!"

